# LT2000 Wont Drive and clicks in freewheel



## deeredestroyer (Apr 30, 2014)

New guy here.Ive searched around and nobody seems to have the same problem as me.

Just bought an '03 LT2000 cheap because of this issue.I was hoping it was just the drive belt,etc..but no such luck so far.

When running,it will not move under its own power.If the freewheel lever is pushed in,it stays in freewheel.If I jack it up and put more pressure on the lever,it will make a rapid "clicking" sound as if its trying to engage,and the wheels start to slowly turn.I can easily stop them by applying minimal pressure though.It seems almost as if the freewheel mechanism needs to turn a bit more to engage the transaxle.

The transaxle pulley is turning,but it just wont go.

Checked for broken keyway,stuck brake,etc.

Is this an adjustable part?Am I missing something?

I was going to try to purge it,but from what I read,it doesnt seem like Id be able to since it will not move forward or backward.Maybe Im wrong.

Any help is appreciated.Otherwise I'll be pulling the junk (running) Intek motor off,and mounting it on my '08 Deere with a (blown) junk Intek motor.:dazed:


----------



## deeredestroyer (Apr 30, 2014)

Also...when in freewheeling mode(lever pulled back) and pushing it,I get a clicking/whining sound.

Model #:917.274761


----------

